# Blew the eye vessel again...



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I couldn't reply to the old thread it was more than 75 days old:
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/burst-blood-vessel-eye-17110/

Anyways, she blew the same vessel again. After it healed last time I noticed that the vessel was much larger than the other side. It obviously has some kind of weakness. I wonder if it happens over and over if it can do some kind of long term damage?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Have you researched it at all Jennifer? That is what I am doing now. It is definitely an interesting question. 

Sorry to hear that is happening though. Does it seem to bother her at all?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

No it doesn't seem to bother her at all. I wouldn't be concerned if it happened once every year or so, but it was only a couple of months ago last time...

I have been trying to look into it, but can't find anything about it happening repeatedly. Well one scary pet post, and some vet told them maybe the eye should come out:-o

Some other refererences to choking dogs out, trauma, high blood pressure and so on....

I did notice it just after a walk this morning. She was playing with her ball, I am sure she slipped a few times..but all normal malinois stuff.

Have a call into my vet, might hear back by the end of the day.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I couldn't reply to the old thread it was more than 75 days old:
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/burst-blood-vessel-eye-17110/


On the bottom of your post to an old thread, you will see this (small type):_ This Thread is more than 75 days old. It is very likely that it does not need any further discussion and thus bumping it serves no purpose.
If you still feel it is necessary to make a new reply, you can still do so though. 
"I am aware that this Thread is rather old but I still want to make a reply."_ is followed by a small box to check. Then you're all set. If you DON'T check the "awareness" box, then the "old thread" thing stops you.


And back to:
*
Anyways, she blew the same vessel again. After it healed last time I noticed that the vessel was much larger than the other side. It obviously has some kind of weakness. I wonder if it happens over and over if it can do some kind of long term damage?*


----------



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

I noticed my 18mnth Gsd has had varying shades of redness around the eye recently, it was particularly bad when she was in severe pain with her abcess in the disc space. Have no idea if connected or coincidence, but seems connected.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> On the bottom of your post to an old thread, you will see this (small type):_ This Thread is more than 75 days old. It is very likely that it does not need any further discussion and thus bumping it serves no purpose.
> If you still feel it is necessary to make a new reply, you can still do so though.
> "I am aware that this Thread is rather old but I still want to make a reply."_ is followed by a small box to check. Then you're all set. If you DON'T check the "awareness" box, then the "old thread" thing stops you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Connie, now I know:smile:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

some pictures...similar to last time:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Will send you a PM.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

please keep us posted on what you find out as to "cause"--could be valuable on down the road.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

anything happen earlier or the day before? dog restrained? held back? or going completely insane for any reason? any major stress??


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> anything happen earlier or the day before? dog restrained? held back? or going completely insane for any reason? any major stress??


Nothing insane. She was on a slip lead for a bit before I let her off leash in the woods..she may have pulled a bit, nothing crazy though.

She was playing ball in the woods...she did slip once on some ice, may have landed on the side of her head. Seemed like normal malinois event to me LOL.

I talked to the vet on the phone and she remains unconcerned as long as it healed as it did last time. 

Carol e-mailed me about the possibility of pannus. I am wondering about sudden onset like that with pannus? Anyone know? I don' t see any migrating out of the actual white part of the eye....yet. i am keeping a close eye on it though.

I guess if it happens again in a short period of time I will probably go to an eye specialist just to make sure. As I mentioned before, the blood vessel on that side of her eye is larger and bulgier than the one on the other side. It is obviously more sensitive.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Carol e-mailed me about the possibility of pannus. I am wondering about sudden onset like that with pannus? Anyone know? I don' t see any migrating out of the actual white part of the eye....yet. i am keeping a close eye on it though.


I had a dog with pannus once and it didn't go into the white of the eye, it started and stayed in the cornea.

Also it started as a clearly defined line of red (blood) and had small areas that looked like chunks of the cornea were chipped off.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have a dog with Pannus now, and her whites will get red like that once in a while. 
I PM'd the question since I am sure it is a long shot that it would be pannus, but after researching and finding, well, next to nothing, I started with what I know about eyes and will go from there. 

I felt that throwing that condition around is not a real great thing. Especially to the breeders of the dog. It is a frustrating condition for sure. 

Although......Jesea goes back in...I ran out of meds, and it took forever to get them (don't ask, I am in the middle of NOWHERE) and in that time her eyes cleared up completely, now back on meds, and her eyes look like shit again and her lower lids are red and a little inflamed. So a re-check is in order. 

(sorry Jennifer.....) BACK to PIKA!!!!


----------

